# got plans for 29 gallon tank stand?



## doraslilhitman (Jan 11, 2009)

anyone have any blueprints or good plans on how to build your own tank stand that will hold a 29 gallon regular tank? preferrably with cheap materials but will stand well?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I second this. Actually, if anyone has plans for a 29g stand that holds a 29g up top and a 20g long below, that would be fantastic! I'm not exactly the best DIY-er out there but I haven't been able to find a prefab stand with these features.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

I might be able to whip up some plans if I can get the exact outside dimensions of each tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

same here.


----------

